# Mark of the beast



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Figured I would share this with everybody. My mother in law sent me this I hope nobody does this because you will regret it. Check out the link below...
http://www.tldm.org/News4/MarkoftheBeast.htm


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The Bible doesnt say that the mark of the beast is an electronic chip.... 

Also, not familiar with the "apocolypse" book of the bible...... Revelations yes, but why not just call it by it's name, if that is indeed what they are reffering to.. Nor have I ever heard of "DRV" which Im guessing is what version of whatever book they are using is.

Anyway, I dont mind debating religious/spiritual topics with anyone but, doing it in the open forum might be more than we want to undertake. So if this thread turns nasty in that respect... it will be locked.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

DRV is this-http://www.gotquestions.org/Douay-Rheims-Version-DRV.html

its catholic from what i read...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah.. well then there you go....


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Either way I believe we all know where Obama can stick his chips!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> The Bible doesnt say that the mark of the beast is an electronic chip....
> 
> Also, not familiar with the "apocolypse" book of the bible...... Revelations yes, but why not just call it by it's name, if that is indeed what they are reffering to.. Nor have I ever heard of "DRV" which Im guessing is what version of whatever book they are using is.
> 
> Anyway, I dont mind debating religious/spiritual topics with anyone but, doing it in the open forum might be more than we want to undertake. So if this thread turns nasty in that respect... it will be locked.


You may or may not recall back in the 70's when store's started using the bar code system. All the old timers called it the mark of the beast. Humm what about Hale Bopp comet?? People killed themselves thinking it was the end of the world. It's amazing how people interpret the bible.

I refuse to debate religion with anyone. No two people will interpret the scriptures the same. I often shake my head at fellow Sunday school members with some of the answer they give.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wcs61 said:


> Either way I believe we all know where Obama can stick his chips!


Lol


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

The only 'chips' going in this bod will be either potatoe or corn!


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

It's just crazy what the government keeps trying to do. Think about how bad it will be if it gets worse. No more riding anymore guys


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buffalo Chips?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Buck Ofama.....you see where thats intended lol

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

oldmanbrute said:


> The only 'chips' going in this bod will be either potatoe or corn!


i with ya oldman...i prefer potatoe though..


----------



## TankLT (Sep 7, 2011)

The only way to interpret scripture is pray to God for his guidance through the Holy Spirit. Then when you speak the truth it will be apparent, no confusion. Satan is the father of confusion.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL!! We have seen through out history so many different things that the Government has come out with that serve as "identifiers". SS card, drivers license ect. all of these where thought to be the so called "Mark of the Beast". If someone studies Revelation and what the Bible says about this they will see there is so much more that has to happen before "The mark" is introduced. If you have your ticket home you want have to worry about these things.


@TankLT very true.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Well put.

People always tend to focus on the "Wars, Rumors of wars, famines, earthquakes..." part and say "Oh there have been a lot of those lately it must be the end times!"

Well, yes and no.

Yes, Obviously we are closer then before, common sense. Tomorrow we will be closer than we were today....... lol

No in the sense that there have been "Wars, Rumors of wars, famines, earthquakes..." going on for years and years and 1000's of years... nothing new there...

Do I believe those will all be much worse when the time comes, yeah possibly so, but as Stogi mentioned if your card is punched you wont have to worry about it. If it aint, then you got a lot WORSE to worry about! lol

Also, To back it up with scripture:

[The Day and Hour Unknown] “But about that day or hour no one knows, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father.
Matthew 24:35-37

1 Thessalonians 5:2
for you know very well that the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night.

Anyway, just saying......


----------

